# Solid Web Hosting - Recommendation?



## cray86 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm looking to get into a yr long contract for a web deal. I need a host, preferably nothing more than $10 a month (if possible).

I've seen a lot of complaints for a lot of companies. Yahoo! offers unlimited bandwidth, then you read their disclaimer and its FAR from it. I will pay for quality, reliability, and the ability to upload large video files (that are not copyrighted).

Thanks for your help in advance...


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a couple of domains at www.gnxonline.com 
Never had any problems with them and they are very reasonable.
Based in London.


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 31, 2008)

i use www.1and1.com

pretty cheap, and they got deals going on all the time.


----------

